# Help - Looking for Wheels in 18x9



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm looking to go a bit wider and am looking for 18x9 wheels...preferably with some black finish on at least a part of the wheel (ie., machined aluminum finish with black accents or visa versa). Does anyone have a recommendation? If so, where can I buy?

Thanks!


----------



## bvqsmgto (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm assuming you're going for a staggered set up w/18x9's in the rear.

here'a a link:
Element Wheels - Search Page TIS DUB DROPSTARS DEMODA TENZO MOTEGI AXIS and Much More

I like this one, myself, in 18x8.5:









Link:
http://www.bigwheels.net/index.php?location=wheels&view_mode=car&action=&brand_wheel=n/a&status=&current_page=5


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

@bvqsmgto - Thanks. Next question...Can we fit 9.5" wide wheels in the rear without doing any work? I will have te Pedders Street II on by the time I do a wheel upgrade. I will be retainin the OEM ride hight. 

If modification IS required, what must be done and to what extent? This is my DD, so I'll be switching to a different wheel/tire set-up for the winter.


----------



## bvqsmgto (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm sticking with my factory 18's so can't say from experience. 
From reading posts on other GTO forums, it depends on the tire you're using. Bear in mind that not all tires, let's say 245/35-18 for example, are the same width, sidewall to sidewall, from different manufacturers. You'll also have to determine the correct wheel offset.
At the very least, you might have to roll the fender lips. Drag bags to raise the rear for clearance is an option:
http://www.afterthoughtsauto.com/drag-bags.html

Let's hope someone that's done this posts a reply.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

On the second link of your original reply, the website notes that 8.5" wide is all that our vehicle can fit. That being said, it does not mention if a staggered set-up can allow 8.5+" in the rear. Either way, I do want to keep my set-up even for two reasons: 1. It's a DD, so I want to be able to rotate my tires. 2. I'll be installing the Pedders Street II as my second upgrade will come January-April (parts availability) and doing a staggered set-up will give me understeer and negate the wonders of Pedders.

Therefore, as stated, I think I'll be looking into 18x8.5. Thank you for the websites! I'm sure there are more out there, but I was able to learn a good deal from them and the choices are better than I previously thought for our car.


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

Ameriocan racing Nova wheels. Mike


----------



## Ol' Yeller (Mar 4, 2010)

ASA Ar1 in BMW 3 series fitment on tire rack, staggered 18x8/18x9.


----------

